# Which DTG machine?



## zoomom (Apr 8, 2008)

Since I don't want to do the major production for the t's, I am looking for an "easy and not very expensive" machine to produce samples and small orders. I thought about buying used but I would like the original warranty and tech. support. 
Think I can find something for under 5k? 
Do these machines come with an instructional CD? 

Also, has anyone had any experience with air drying the shirts and then putting them into a clothes dryer? Again, since I am not doing major production, I was hoping to avoid the purchase of a commercial dryer.
Thanks for the help,
Linda


----------



## mtnbike45 (Jan 24, 2008)

We have a Brother machine and love it but a little pricey, we use a heat press to set the print into the shirt after it comes out of the DTG. Good luck on finding a DTG.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Linda,

Please don't take this offensive, but you should probably consider starting off with inkjet transfers. Almost all the dtg printers need to be run everyday or you could have maintenance challenges. Also, even the used printers that have been refurbished are running more than $5,000.00. Most do have some type of instructional CD or users manual, but going to a manufacturer's or distributor's place for hands-on training is strongly encouraged. Inkjet transfers are a much lower investment and they will allow you to grow into dtg printing if you are able to develop a market for it. Either way, you will have to get a heat press to cure the garments as the inks are not air dry and they can't be cured in a clothing dryer. But you can use the heat press for both inkjet transfers and dtg printing.

This is just my opinion, but I would recommend doing a search for inkjet transfers on this forum. Best wishes in whatever route you go.

Mark


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

zoomom said:


> Since I don't want to do the major production for the t's, I am looking for an "easy and not very expensive" machine to produce samples and small orders. I thought about buying used but I would like the original warranty and tech. support.
> Think I can find something for under 5k?
> Do these machines come with an instructional CD?
> 
> ...


Hi Linda, this forum is filled with great articles, posts, reviews, and experiences of the different DTG machines.

Your best bet it to take some time to read through the helpful posts that have already been posted to see which (if any) DTG machine would be right for you:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t42295.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t41520.html

which dtg related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

From what I've read and heard so far, the Brother seems to be the closest to a "plug-&-print" machine.


----------



## zoomom (Apr 8, 2008)

Aren't transfers obviously transfers? I don't want the samples to look like a plastic film is behind them. I want the samples to look like the print is on the fabric. Maybe the best thing to do is to find a DTG printer to do it all from samples to production. Do you know how to find printers that are reliable and close to Reading, PA.?


----------



## zoomom (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you....I have looked at a lot of the info. on this site but everyone seems to want to get into production on their own. I only wanted to do samples but maybe the best thing for me is to find a contractor to do everything from getting the T-shirts to the final printing and curing. I don't mind sub-contracting as long as I can find a reliable contractor who won't steal my ideas. 
Thanks for any advice.
Linda


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

zoomom said:


> Aren't transfers obviously transfers? I don't want the samples to look like a plastic film is behind them. I want the samples to look like the print is on the fabric. Maybe the best thing to do is to find a DTG printer to do it all from samples to production. Do you know how to find printers that are reliable and close to Reading, PA.?


 This is the reason that DTG costs several times more than most transfer technology.


----------



## zoomom (Apr 8, 2008)

You're the pro's at this so I thank you for any advice.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

I think maybe you have not gotten a firm understanding of what the DTG market is all about. Most are charging well in excess of $10 per white garment and $15 for dark garments.

I am actually a contract printer, but do not self promote on Rodney's website. I was just trying to help out a newbie with a ver competitive, very reliable contract printer in her area. My prices are similar to Bob's, and I print hundreds of shirts a week, as does Bob and the west coast operation of Contract DTG (Justin Walker who posts on this board frequently).

I think a little research on your part will reveal that DTG is not what you are looking for, but rather contract screenprinting. I am assumming of course that you will need several hundred of each design produced at one time, have the funds available for that large of an inventory investment, as well as warehousing to store it. Good luck, and please keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

zoomom,

Maybe if you check out this paper you will understand a little more about dtg printing, the pros / cons to it, the pricing strategies and more - www.multirip.com/dtg101.pdf. The average cost of a dtg printer is around $15,000. The cost of ink per a shirt can range around from $0.40 to $5.00 depending on the printer, size of the graphic and CMYK only / CMYK+White ink. You also have the cost of the shirt. So the owners of the dtg printers need to make money to cover the cost of the machine, the cost to maintain the machine and also to make a profit. To get one off samples on a light color shirt for around $10.00 is a good deal. Please remember that this is the cost of a sample... when larger orders are placed, then the price can come down or you can go to a waterbased / discharge screen printer that will do a higher quantity order at a price that is lower. But if you try to go to the screen printer right off the bat, your price is going to be considerably higher than what contractdtg.com or any other dtg printer will charge you.

Otherwise, you still can look at the digital transfers as they have come a long way with the new papers. I wish you the best in your research.

Mark


----------



## zoomom (Apr 8, 2008)

I would contract out to a screen printer but I need a real soft hand to the print. My past experience with screen printing is that it has a plastic feel. Has this changed? It would be nice to not notice a difference between the ink and the shirt. Is this possible with screen printing?
Thank you so much!


----------



## zoomom (Apr 8, 2008)

I understand what you are saying regarding the costs involved. If I pay $5 for a shirt, and $10 for a print then I am at $15 without a wholesalers markup....at this point the shirt retails for $30. And this doesn't include the shipping etc. I am only printing on pastels and whites with dark inks/one color. These are simple graphics and only on the chest area. Nothing is complex with this line. 
Thanks so much for the reply. Again, you are the pro's and I am new to the DTG market. Wow, I can't believe how expensive it can be.


----------



## zoomom (Apr 8, 2008)

The quantities do make a difference so with 300 per style to start......I buy the shirts. I guess the DTG is going to still be too expensive to get a decent wholesale price. The last thing I want to do is buy the machines ...I am the graphic designer and handle the marketing. I was hoping that things haven't changed in the last 15 years since I did this for large production, but it appears they have.
Again, thank you.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Check out waterbased screen printing - not plastisol. It gives a softer hand just like a dtg printer - well because they both use a type of waterbased ink. But you are still going to have a screen charge and setup charges like you would typically have with a plastisol screen printing company.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

zoomom said:


> Aren't transfers obviously transfers? I don't want the samples to look like a plastic film is behind them. I want the samples to look like the print is on the fabric. Maybe the best thing to do is to find a DTG printer to do it all from samples to production. Do you know how to find printers that are reliable and close to Reading, PA.?


Not all transfers have a "film" behind them when pressed. You may want to look into plastisol transfers.

--

If you are doing large screen printing runs, you may be able to work with a screen printer who will print smaller sample runs for you.

But if you need a DTG just for samples, then paying $15 for a sample should be to big of a deal. The samples are obviously going to cost more than the full run.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

You may also want to look into discharge screen printing, it has a super soft hand and if you are only doing one color, I would think the price on contract printing wouldnt be too bad.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

BobbieLee,

The poster mentioned that her designs are on lights/pastel shirts with a darker ink design. Thus there is no major benefit for discharging when the color of ink is darker than the shirt. Just seems like an extra step and it would limit her to shirts that are dischargeable. Just my observations.

Mark


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hmm Yea I dont know much about discharge  I just know I have a shirt that was discharge printed and its really soft. I just thought it might be something to look into that might be cheaper then doing dtg, if doing a large run. I know its not good if you want bright colors but I thought it might be something to look into anyways


----------



## zoomom (Apr 8, 2008)

DAGuide said:


> Check out waterbased screen printing - not plastisol. It gives a softer hand just like a dtg printer - well because they both use a type of waterbased ink. But you are still going to have a screen charge and setup charges like you would typically have with a plastisol screen printing company.


Thank you for the info. I called a loccal screen printer....I don't have a problem with the set up for the screens....only doing simple stuff with one or two colors on pastel shirts and about 15 designs. I can't imagine paying $5+ a shirt for printing....there is no way a wholesaler can make money with that price.

Thanks again Mark esq.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Not a problem. dtg printing might not be your best technique of decorating for your designs. There is no one single decorating techinque for all jobs. The best decorators are the ones that know what technique will satisfy the customers needs and get the most profits from the job. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

zoomom said:


> I can't imagine paying $5+ a shirt for printing....there is no way a wholesaler can make money with that price.


Please do not make blanket statements that are not grounded in fact. Maybe _*you*_ could not make money, but I assure you it happens every day.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

That's correct. I know people who wholesale shirts to stores for $50. The days of the retail $10 t-shirt are over unless your a wal m**t shopper. T-shirts and street walls are this generations canvas.


----------

